# Do you like Bandogs?



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Just had to share this video with you guys, this guys is amazing


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

presa canario are my favorite


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

can't see the vid, but yes from what i have seen i do enjoy a bandog and wouldn't mind having one. To have the size AND drive well that is a good combo even if it is tech a mutt


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Working mastiffs are awesome dogs.. 





I like Tosa's, Boers, and Whoppers when it comes to bandogs..

heres something I found on attack dogs. 




WHERES THE PITBULL.. ??? OH YEAH! Its NOT an attack dog.. LOL Tosas and Boers have the strongest bite of the molosser dogs, but Grey wolf is 1500lbs of bite! LOL


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Is that a presa? Says its a corso. Biggggg boy


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

lol firehazard

ya once i buy my own house it will be time for me to invest in some protection, one i can train appropriatly for it

we have one with our rescue now 140lb am bulldog that becomes protective of his people, it's hard to adopt out but I'd love to snatch him up in a second if i had the room lol. I'm hoping he gets adopted before i foster him so i don't fall in love and say he isn't going anywhere =P


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

boers doin work.. they just love to bite somebody.. (shutters) The working Bullmastiff!










yeah.. I used to search for cane corso's and presas then I stumbled into gamedogs and been here ever since.. LOL Im glad I didn't get a cane, but I would love to have a boer or a working class tosa. Whopper dogs are superior bandogs IMO from all that game dog blood in there the intensity of a whopper is far more than most bandogs.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Just had to share this video with you guys, this guys is amazing
> 
> YouTube - SUFERING KORSO


:goodpost: its fun to watch them big boys on a man.. eewwwwweeeeee! That dog would just eat somebody..


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> WHERES THE PITBULL.. ??? OH YEAH! Its NOT an attack dog.. LOL Tosas and Boers have the strongest bite of the molosser dogs, but Grey wolf is 1500lbs of bite! LOL


Holy moly!!! 1500 lbs. I'm going to start breeding wolves for protection work


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

eddy said:


> presa canario are my favorite


that's not a presa


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> Is that a presa? Says its a corso. Biggggg boy


it's not a corso, If I am not mistaken Corso in Italian means protector.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> :goodpost: its fun to watch them big boys on a man.. eewwwwweeeeee! That dog would just eat somebody..


He has good control the dog is very smart, I don't know how good he outs. But I have seen him control him in tight situations before releasing it.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^ everyone cheering that whopper dog on!... That working whopper is comparable to working tosa and boers in conformation and color but the size and drive are a lil off. 
Whoppers a lighter dog but if used in bitework that a formidable beast.

Couldn't find any videos of whopper dogs doin bite work.. Its lunchtime gotta get somthing together for kiddos. But yeah Dave, I love bandogs for what they are, manstoppers...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Working mastiffs are awesome dogs..
> YouTube - tosa training 2
> 
> I like Tosa's, Boers, and Whoppers when it comes to bandogs..
> ...


I wish more Pitbull enthusiasts would know they are not guard dogs. Maybe we wouldnt have soo many man biters associated with the breed.

I take a grey wolf over any breed in the world they know how to kill lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> YouTube - BIG SHOW MWP.AVI
> 
> ^ everyone cheering that whopper dog on!... That working whopper is comparable to working tosa and boers in conformation and color but the size and drive are a lil off.
> Whoppers a lighter dog but if used in bitework that a formidable beast.
> ...


Before I die a want a pet bandog and a pet Bullbiter girl from you


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

yeah my lil biter's would look awesome next to a boer or tosa also with docked tail.. LOL you wanna bull/bear biter? Gme a year or so and I can hook you up.. LOL 

I used to raise wolves and rehabilitate them and wolfdogs as well, wolves are a superior guard dog to GSDs they seem to know just what to do, more thinking less noise.. You don't want a wolf to bite in defense (shutters) you damm sure don't want to know what it feels like to be an elk or a moose.. LOL 

of course GSDs are Wolf dogs and some GSDs BIG BOYS have a near equivalent bite, breaking bones... I don't do GSDs, why Im K9 training my Karelian Bear Dog, LOL also a strong bite known to break the necks of wolves.  

wolves are the shizzy... but in the country of Idaho my neighbors would shoot that from accross the way, cause its a wolf... The first Mastiff was a cross between European Gray Wolves and East Indian Wolf.. ..ibid.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a GSD and he's great but I read somewhere that a successful wolfdog hybrid can sniff out it's target in 10-20 seconds compared to the GSD 's 60-90 seconds. Only problem is trying to determine the temperament of a wild dog- that and it's illegal in many places. But I'd LOVE to attempt a couple generations. Would he a helluva working dog.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Firehazard don't tease me lol
You know how much love I have for your bulldogs


----------



## Moose7 (Apr 3, 2010)

I would love to have one.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey now,I'm in the top 3 picks!lol.I've been telling him since he came on here how much I love his dogs and would love to own one!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

you know I gotcha covered.. LOL Firehazard warning on all pups..  NO NOT PUBLICLY ADVERTISING >only a select few dogs are given out usually gifts< Just so EVERYONE knows Im not advertising pups here..  (chuckles)


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Firehazard is selling blues Lolol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha firehazard I will take one!!!!!!!!!! Pure fire


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^ LOL Yup get em while they're HOT <<<--- (muahahahaha) rofalmao!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I will probably always have one now. We rescued this guy at 4 or 5 weeks old and decided to keep him. He's my best dog ever


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuussssssssssssssssssssss!!


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

im a bandog fan


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Awesome shots.. man.. thats a big dog.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Daaaaaaaaaaaamn he's huge !!!
I want something for my house as a straight protection dog- outside dog lol.


----------



## Moose7 (Apr 3, 2010)

redog said:


> I will probably always have one now. We rescued this guy at 4 or 5 weeks old and decided to keep him. He's my best dog ever


I  Bob!!


----------

